# Chaplin's Improved



## newshop (May 2, 2010)

Hello All,

I have just picked up a couple of planes Bayle's No7 (bottom in picture 1) and a Chaplin's Improved No 210 (top in picture 1). Does anyone know anything or have some history about the Chaplin?

I don't know for sure but it kinda sounds like it could be a collectible?

I have done some searches on the net and found limited information thought I would post here to see if anyone can share?

Thanks
Tim


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Nope*

I don't have any info on this brand.
Looks to be a good plane. I like the looks of it.


----------



## newshop (May 2, 2010)

You know it's funny. I liked it from the look first then the feel. It is a substantial plane that feels good in the hand.

I want to keep it in it's current condition until I find out more about it.

Thanks
Tim


----------



## glh17 (Jul 7, 2010)

I found a couple of things by googling "Chaplin's improved 210 hand plane". It's closest Stanley equivalent is the #7.


----------



## newshop (May 2, 2010)

Thanks for the posts guys. I found this link as well which has me thinking it might be a collector instead of a user, http://www.antique-used-tools.com/chaplin.htm If you scroll down to the Chaplin210 the description and picture match mine perfectly.

I think the best thing I can do is just put it away and not use it. Maybe it's the start of my Chaplin plane collection??? I guess there is fun in finding these unexpected items.

Again, thanks.
Tim


----------



## glh17 (Jul 7, 2010)

Looks like a good find, congratulations!!


----------



## toolemera (Nov 4, 2007)

newshop said:


> Thanks for the posts guys. I found this link as well which has me thinking it might be a collector instead of a user, http://www.antique-used-tools.com/chaplin.htm If you scroll down to the Chaplin210 the description and picture match mine perfectly.
> 
> I think the best thing I can do is just put it away and not use it. Maybe it's the start of my Chaplin plane collection??? I guess there is fun in finding these unexpected items.
> 
> ...


Tim... I wouldn't use this one! A Chaplin #7 jointer in this condition (it should have a bakelite plastic tote) is worth a good bit of money. Chaplin planes usually bring a premium if all the parts are there.

Plus they look really good once cleaned up!

Gary


----------

